# Looking for road dog(s) or places to squat in DC



## Graham Graffin (Oct 7, 2012)

I've been train hopping all summer and I just got to washington dc. I'm an easy going individual and I love music and travel. If there's anyone in the area who can help me find a place to cash or wants to travel let me know. It gets mad lonely not knowing anyone. Thanks.


----------



## Doobie_D (Oct 7, 2012)

If i were you id take the MARC to Baltimore. Seems like more kids hang out there. But cool shit does go down in DC i guess. Protests happenin all the time. Might be able to run into some kids at one


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Oct 8, 2012)

ide say the only good thing going on in dc is the protests that you might be able to meet somebody who knows a place to crash. other wise take the chinatown bus to b-more or south to richmond. not much going on in richmond though.


----------



## Shoom (Oct 10, 2012)

Graham you still in DC? I just got here from Baltimore, not planning on staying long but thought I'd stop and scope before Richmond. are you looking for a ride out?


----------



## Tom Jayman (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey. id be up for somethin'. gonna be out a place to stay come sunday so lets chat


----------



## Graham Graffin (Oct 20, 2012)

Shoom said:


> Graham you still in DC? I just got here from Baltimore, not planning on staying long but thought I'd stop and scope before Richmond. are you looking for a ride out?


I'm down to meet up. I gotta go south before the winter anyways so if your still around just let me know. Sorry it took so long to get back to you by the way. I dont own a computer.


----------



## Graham Graffin (Oct 20, 2012)

Tom Jayman said:


> Hey. id be up for somethin'. gonna be out a place to stay come sunday so lets chat


Word. I'm down to chill or whatever. I'm actually hanging out at the occupy protest at the VA building downtown. Its pretty cool.


----------



## Tom Jayman (Oct 20, 2012)

ok cool. i might swing by that soon.


----------



## Tom Jayman (Oct 20, 2012)

also, phone # is 440-728-1027. if you want to throw out a call.


----------

